
Angel Investing – The Most Underrated Skill: Access to Buyers - thiele
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/09/19/angel-investing-%E2%80%93-the-most-underrated-skill-access-to-buyers/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+BothSidesOfTheTable+(Both+Sides+of+the+Table)
======
pg
I think he overestimates the value of connections in this respect. Acquirers
are not easily influenced. I don't think any investor can affect e.g. Google's
interest in an acquisition by more than a couple percent.

~~~
il
No, but I'm sure they can make introductions, get a company into
consideration, or at least make Google aware of the startup and the value it
can bring as an acquisition.

------
mattmaroon
He mentions Sequoia as an investor in Zynga, but I'm not seeing that on
Crunchbase. Wonder if that's an error or if he knows something we don't.

~~~
msuster
It was an error - sorry. I meant to put it under KP. thanks for spotting.

